
Why Twitter Needs to Do More  - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/26/why-twitter-needs-to-do-more/
======
brm
Yay for feature bloat! Social features aren't always the end game. Its
relatively refreshing that people on twitter aren't begging me to join their
group or add my tweet to their group...

